# Τα αγαπημένα βιβλία των λογοκριτών



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχετε δει αυτό το αφιέρωμα στην Athens Voice. Το παρακολουθώ και νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.



Ο Εραστής της Λαίδης Τσάτερλι, του Ντ. Χ. Λόρενς.
Η Φάρμα των Ζώων, του Τζορτζ Όργουελ.
Οι 120 Μέρες των Σοδόμων, του Μαρκησίου ντε Σαντ.
Ουρλιαχτό, του Άλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ.
Μαντάμ Μποβαρύ, του Φλομπέρ.
Ο Αγών μου, του Χίτλερ.
Ο Τελευταίος Πειρασμός, του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη.
Λολίτα, του Ναμπόκοφ.
1984, του Τζορτζ Όργουελ.
Σαλώμη, του Όσκαρ Ουάιλντ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 17, 2012)

Απολαυστικό, Παλάβρα! Ευχαριστούμε! (Και τώρα που έφαγα μία ώρα με δαύτο, τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου να προλάβω, κακούργααααα  )


----------



## Palavra (May 17, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> (Και τώρα που έφαγα μία ώρα με δαύτο, τρεχάτε ποδαράκια μου να προλάβω, κακούργααααα  )


:devil:

Η δημιουργική απώλεια χρόνου θα έπρεπε να είναι Ολυμπιακό άθλημα :laugh:


----------

